# Tragic death.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A courting couple had arrange a ride on a falluca and for some reason it caught fire.
The girl is o.kish the boy has died and as yet there is no sign of the boat owner. The poor boy died on the bridge due to lack of safety equipment
These boat rides are very popular and I have myself been on one but as someone who sails I saw the lack of safety on board as scary and have never been back.
Any new government has to start bringing in safety regulations, no lifebelts, fire extinguishers , locking you inside venues etc has to be addressed.


----------



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

This is one of the reasons why I don't want to move back to Egypt.... I'm Egyptian American. Thanks for the post


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> A courting couple had arrange a ride on a falluca and for some reason it caught fire.
> The girl is o.kish the boy has died and as yet there is no sign of the boat owner. The poor boy died on the bridge due to lack of safety equipment
> These boat rides are very popular and I have myself been on one but as someone who sails I saw the lack of safety on board as scary and have never been back.
> Any new government has to start bringing in safety regulations, no lifebelts, fire extinguishers , locking you inside venues etc has to be addressed.


I like to go on these trips myself. It is great at night to sail on the nile in central cairo. It is one of the things i love about this place, very romantic.
But safety had crossed my mind. I am a good swimmer but those currents look nasty..........and also i would not want to drink 1ml of the Nile Water....

Still puzzled how it caught fire though....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> I like to go on these trips myself. It is great at night to sail on the nile in central cairo. It is one of the things i love about this place, very romantic.
> But safety had crossed my mind. I am a good swimmer but those currents look nasty..........and also i would not want to drink 1ml of the Nile Water....
> 
> Still puzzled how it caught fire though....




No idea how it caught fire but they may have started a small primus stove to make tea or something... as they did on the train a few years back resulting in hundreds being burned to death.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Very tragic however there is risk everywhere adam4449

I have always erred on the side of caution and take my life jacket anywhere there is water they are £15.00 GBP from Metro and also remove all my bling before getting into the sea as sparkly chains can attract barracuda and moray eel., where possible I also hold onto the pier rope and look out for sharks, never feed the fish either its illegal and upsets the balance of the sea and again attacts sharks

I have heard of one guy who went blind in one eye when a large fish bit him in the face and people do get bitten


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> Very tragic however there is risk everywhere adam4449
> 
> I have always erred on the side of caution and take my life jacket anywhere there is water they are £15.00 GBP from Metro and also remove all my bling before getting into the sea as sparkly chains can attract barracuda and moray eel., where possible I also hold onto the pier rope and look out for sharks, never feed the fish either its illegal and upsets the balance of the sea and again attacts sharks
> 
> I have heard of one guy who went blind in one eye when a large fish bit him in the face and people do get bitten




Many of the courting couples who hire these boats can barely afford the hire cost never mind buying life jackets... the answer is Safety regulations,


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Leave the local boats with poor equipment to the locals. Holidaymakers will not be covered on insurances.

I'm not one for giving tour operators more customers, but boat rides must be booked sensibly with safety the utmost priority. Taxis too.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Leave the local boats with poor equipment to the locals. Holidaymakers will not be covered on insurances.
> 
> I'm not one for giving tour operators more customers, but boat rides must be booked sensibly with safety the utmost priority. Taxis too.




Ohh what a horrible attitude, regulation is the way to go so that everyone is safe.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Leave the local boats with poor equipment to the locals.


 

You just covered yourself in glory with that comment.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Safaga ferry disaster springs to mind.


----------

